# Log Splitter



## Tom Hockett (Apr 14, 2007)

I have had a Yanmar F245 w/ loader (grey market) for about 4 years now. I have put about 200 hrs on it (1000 total now)It's been a great tractor without a bit of problem. 

I am looking at purchasing a 3 point mounted log splitter to use with this tractor. The loader is currently hard plumbed w/ no disconnects.

I hate to admit my ignorance, but I don't even know where the hydraulic reservoir is, or know what kind of fluid goes in it (It has never leaked a drop, so I have never concerned myself about it). My guess is I will leak some fluid when I install the quick disconnects. Where is the reservoir?? Anything else I should know about using remote hydraulics?

The dealer who sold it to me (Ernie at Ernie's tractor) actually gave me the quick disconnects (they came with the loader he installed) when I got the tractor but said he prefers not to use them. His reasoning; If a disconnect ever comes loose, (which may accidentally happen when you are running over brush or something) one might burn up their hydraulic pump ($$$$) before they even notice the leak.
I believe him, but am unsure how often that really happens. Has anyone lost a pump via quick disconnects coming loose?

Any recommendations on splitters to look at?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TThe resevoir is typically the rear end. I've had brush disconnect one of my quick connects before, but they shut off immediatly upon seperation.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I have quick disconnects on my loader because I remove it quite often. The danger of the connection coming loose is because it will dead head you pump if the fluid cannot complete the circuit. Never run the tractor with the system not completed. Many many people have them.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

You could always rig up a pto driven pump for the splitter.


----------

